# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne ID again..

## EvolutionZ

hey guys, recently i saw a lfs growing emmersed crypts by having a tub of water, submersed the pot(with the sponge and plants in the pot) and simply just leave it and the leaves outside the water is able to grow nicely..
i sot of copy the method and tried it myself..
but since i got extra GeX soil mix with lapis sand and aqua clay.. i added them in as well.

C.Parva?


id please?

i do 50% WC to the water in the tub everyday.. top up using the water in my 2ft tank high tech tank with dosing of ferts.
lighting from my 18watt 1ft cube tank beside it.. :Opps:

----------

